# How do i start a website?



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

hey guys...i have a page already built for my construction biz just wondering who to host with?

brinkster is where we built it.....but who do i go to for the .com?...there was a lot of choices.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I have had the best luck with hostmonster.com Prices are decent too.


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been using Go Daddy for many years. You can't do better in my opinion.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

go daddy is the cheapest and its the best web hoasting


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I also used to use godaddy.. Yeah it was fine with a huge exception for me. The dang site was super slow for dial up. And to access your .com email without using outlook was near impossible to do in under 30 minutes. The customer side of the site/hosting was flawless though, it was just too slow to manage the site with their site/tools. I also had godaddy servers overload twice on me when Host Monster never failed. If you have anything else besides dialup...godaddy will work good. It is just not my first choice though regardless of connection type. Close 2nd.

Matt


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

MattR;901720 said:


> I also used to use godaddy.. Yeah it was fine with a huge exception for me. The dang site was super slow for dial up. And to access your .com email without using outlook was near impossible to do in under 30 minutes. The customer side of the site/hosting was flawless though, it was just too slow to manage the site with their site/tools. I also had godaddy servers overload twice on me when Host Monster never failed. If you have anything else besides dialup...godaddy will work good. It is just not my first choice though regardless of connection type. Close 2nd.
> 
> Matt


Seems anything on dial-up would be slow..just my opinion though.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

ScottPA;901723 said:


> Seems anything on dial-up would be slow..just my opinion though.


yes that is correct. Although being on dial up there is different speeds of slow. Being able to get a drink from the fridge before page opens is the "fast" slow. Being able to go the the bathroom and get a drink from the fridge is the "normal" slow. Then you have the slowest of the slow speeds, the type where you begin to see cobwebs developing on your eyeglasses while waiting for the page to load....:laughing:

The reasons there is a difference in user interface speeds between godaddy and host monster is the type of interface they use. When I used them, godaddy seemed to have a maze to go through to get to the pages to edit your site. Host Monster was about 2 clicks and I was there. Both were very reliable hosts, was only posting my preference and why I chose that one just in case somebody reading this is on dial up like I am.

One thing godaddy has over host monster is if you buy your domain through godaddy, they do offer free hosting as long as you do not mind an advertisement section at the top. Not very professional looking in my opinion though.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

have you heard of: just host.com?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

thank you so far........i am loving these reply's...

i will have 2 sites soon to show off...


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

George, 

i got a guy if you need one, 
he built my site for 400 bucks no hosting fees, yearly fee of 11 bucks i believe. 
great to deal with

chicagowebworks.com 

i think, might be wrong. 

its all on GoDaddy, which i love.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i got the one site on just host now......but i want the other up so i still need help..

the current help i had is exhausted.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Mdwstsnow512;904952 said:


> George,
> 
> i got a guy if you need one,
> he built my site for 400 bucks no hosting fees, yearly fee of 11 bucks i believe.
> ...


Your site must be using the free hosting at godaddy then. Otherwise yearly fee would be more. Free is fine if you do not mind godaddy throwing advertisment at the top. IMO it makes it look cheesy..lol.

Matt


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Dissociative;904959 said:


> i got the one site on just host now......but i want the other up so i still need help..
> 
> the current help i had is exhausted.


Feel fee to give me a call I can help you out.

Rob 
216-408-987

I used to use go daddy but anymore they are not your best choice. There servers run slow especially in the admin area, If you want a brand name vendor I would go to host gator.

I also have my own webserver and sell hosting for 8.50 a month. I will gladly help you and give you some help with your site as well.


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

My wife created ours. Check out the link below. She pays like $15 a month to host it through Yahoo.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well....i'm still workign on this


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Give me a call I'll be glad to help you out, see where your at and point you in the right direction. 

Rob 
216-408-9874


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

godaddy.com...that's who mine is with...look at the spokesmodels! that should make you wanna choose it anyhow!prsport


----------



## WGLand (Dec 24, 2009)

Intuit the maker of Quickbooks has website hosting as well.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I use a webhosting from my local graphics guy....he's growing rapidly and I wanted to give him the biznez.

http://www.artisangrafix.com/


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Dreamhost.com Best choice (no crashes, no overload, fast.)


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

contracted this work to Nates guy......thanks all


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I also use hostmonster.com I can host more then one site under one account 
I could start hosting accounts if I wanted payup


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

stay tuned......next friday i will show you what i bought when it's done


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

We use register.com and have had solid uptime, great customer service and the prices are right. 13.95 a month gets you a domain name, email and do it yourself website. Good luck!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

here's our new site being built up right now..
http://www.fast-machines.com hosted on hostmonster


----------

